# Fly Shop



## flyfishbozeman

Are there any fly shops in Pensacola? If not, is there a place I can buy flies, leaders, tippet etc....in Pensacola?


----------



## Yut fisher

Dizzy Lizzys is the only place I know. It is on Cervantes.2801 E Cervantes St; Pensacola, FL 32503 to be exact. they have a limited amt of fly fishing stuff so don't expect too much. They are growing their inventory for fly fishers. 



If you need something special you could go to Bass Pro. The Bass Pro in Destin, FL has a bigger fly fishing section than the one in Spanish Fort, AL


----------



## tyler0421

There is also an orvis fly shop in Destin!


----------



## Yut fisher

Stopped by gulf breeze bait and tackle today and they have some fly tying gear as well. You might check them out


----------

